# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 45)



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)

*What were some of the greatest lessons you learned as a woodworker? and what would be your “words of wisdom” that you want to pass on to others, especially to beginners? 





*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course, I got nothin for this week....


----------



## CWS (Nov 5, 2017)

Almost all woodworkers are willing to help someone who is just beginning or is trying something new. They are willing to donate time or products to any worthy cause. My advise is to ask if you have a question. 99.9 percent of the time you will get the answer to your questions. Woodworker love to share. Just beware of some of them. They may send you after a sky hook or a board stretcher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2017)

Sharp tools are a must, all tools from the simple chisel to hand planes and saw blades all must be very sharp. Dull tools cause accidents. Accurate measurements, check and check again before making the cut. The old saying that I cut it twice and its still too short, lol. Plan to have extra stock because no matter how careful you are you will make mistakes. Don't be afraid to try new things, just take your time and think it through. PRACTICE SAFETY AT ALL TIMES! safety glasses, face shields, Machine guards, respirators and dust mask, etc. Be careful when applying finishes indoors especially with oil based finishes and solvent fumes, and the rags from them, they can spontaneously combust, lay them out on a flat surface to dry and then dispose of them in a metal can or submerge in a container of water before disposing of them. And know that although building grade lumber that you get at the big box store is cheap it is not dry for furniture making even though it says kiln dried. Just a few thoughts...........

Reactions: Great Post 5


----------



## Brink (Nov 5, 2017)

When someone says “I was always taught...” “this is how it’s always been done...” or “so-and-so does it thus way...” doesn’t mean that’s the only correct answer.
Always look to push boundaries, find your own way. 
Maybe you’ll be the next one copied by many

Reactions: Agree 6 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2017)

Brink said:


> When someone says “I was always taught...” “this is how it’s always been done...” or “so-and-so does it thus way...” doesn’t mean that’s the only correct answer.
> Always look to push boundaries, find your own way.
> Maybe you’ll be the next one copied by many



I agree with Jon- rules- we don't need no stinkin rules- are made to be broken. I have ignored some rules my dry climate lets me. Have fun- try new stuff but as Greg says be safe. you do not need expensive wood to learn- make the work show the wood. And as Curt said reach out most will help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 5, 2017)

Keep your fingers away from the jointer blades

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 5, 2017)

Like I've said for years to my helpers. This is how I do it but what ever works for you is the way you should do it. If you run into a problem don't be afraid to ask for help. Be humble and concentrate in every thing you do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 5, 2017)

All great advice I have learned you can never be too safe. Put things away when you are done using them, you will know where to find them when they are needed again. A clean and uncluttered shop is helpful if you have enough space.( I need to follow that part more closely )
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't be afraid to try something outside your comfort zone. It might not work but even failures can teach us something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Measure twice, maybe even 3 times... Cut once!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Nov 5, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Measure twice, maybe even 3 times... Cut once!


Measure twice and write in down and don't lose the note on the way to the saw.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## kweinert (Nov 6, 2017)

All good advice up above. I still haven't managed the clean shop part yet (that drives my wife crazy.) 

I will add that it's good to try new things - but you might need to try a new thing more than once to see if it's something you want to pursue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 6, 2017)

No one started already knowing everything, so never compare what you are doing with others' work.
Always be proud of what you are doing today and try to take something away from every project that will add to your next one.
It doesn't have to be a competition (unless that is your goal).
If all you do is make one simple project over and over and aren't trying to be a master craftsman, but it makes you happy.....then you are doing it right! If what you are doing makes you happy then nobody else counts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 6


----------



## DKMD (Nov 6, 2017)

I’d let beginners know that a heroin habit is probably a little cheaper than woodworking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## bugeater281 (Nov 15, 2017)

Don't tell your wife about the wood you bought this week, and or last week.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 16, 2017)

Or the stuff in the mail coming next week!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 16, 2017)

I’m an mdf worker. Not a woodworker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 16, 2017)

The things we make with our hands, hearts, & minds will last for decades or even centuries.
Make them the very best you can!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

